# His And Hers :)



## Stroodlepuff

I got to steal the Zmax from Gizmo (For now ) While he tries out his VTR

Using an iClear 30 on the Zmax and loving it (Maybe if Im lucky I'll get to keep it  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Just confiscate it - possession is nine points of the law!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> Just confiscate it - possession is nine points of the law!


 
Hehe thats true


----------

